# c'est / ce sont + pluriel



## mandrilko

Salut tout le monde!

Moi, j'ai du mal aussi en choisissant entre "c'est" et "ce sont".
Par exemple, est-ce qu'on dirait :
*
"c'est deux de mes peintres préférés" ?*

ou
*
"ce sont deux de mes peintres préférés" ?*

A l'origine j'aurais choisi la deuxième option, mais [...] je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Katoussa

choisissez "ce sont" car la suite est au pluriel, c'est tout simple!


----------



## tilt

Un peu trop simple, même.
Dans le langage courant, un Français emploiera souvent le singulier même pour un suite au pluriel. Il y a même des tournures où ce n'est pas une faute, comme dans _C'est les vacances !_

Ceci dit, le mieux est en effet de respecter la grammaire.


----------



## mandrilko

Merci tout les deux.

Alors, dans le langage courant, pourrait-on dire "c'est deux de mes peintres préférés" ?
cette expression est-elle considérée erronée ? 

On entend parfois même des francais qui parlent comme ca...


----------



## tilt

C'est grammaticalement une erreur, oui, mais on l'entend assez souvent pour que la plupart des gens n'y fassent plus attention.


----------



## simera

mandrilko said:


> Alors, dans le langage courant, pourrait-on dire "c'est deux de mes peintres préférés" ?


Je t'assure que les Français parlent comme ça ! )))

A l'oral on entend souvent "c'est deux de mes peintres préférés" ou même "c'est mes deux peintres préférés".

Mais la forme correcte - à l'écrit - nécessite d'employer le pluriel.
C'est mon peintre préféré.
Ce sont mes peintres préférés.


----------



## bondu1

"c'est eux que je préfère" : ça ça fait vraiment mal aux oreilles !

je pense que c'est "ce sont" qu'il faut dire


----------



## tilt

Qu'il faudrait dire, oui.
Mais encore une fois, de nombreux français diront _c'est eux _sans même y penser.


----------



## lassa

Bonjour,
C'est des hommes.
     ou
Ce sont des hommes.

y'a t- il une règle générale pour savoir si c'est: "c'est" ou "ce sont".


----------



## Akemi-chan

Bonjour,
"C'est" est utilisé lorsque le COD est au singulier, "ce sont" lorsqu'il est au pluriel.
Hommes est au pluriel, on utilise donc "ce sont".


----------



## Clotaire

C'est malheureusement plus compliqué que cela.

Dans "c'est..." le sujet est "ce" et le verbe est "est".
Le sujet est donc une troisième personne du singulier, et par conséquent le verbe doit toujours être conjugué à la troisième personne du singulier, même s'il se rapporte à plusieurs personnes ou à plusieurs choses :

C'est moi qui ai eu cette idée.
C'est toi qui l'as mise en oeuvre.
C'est lui qui t'en a félicité.

C'est nous qui vous avons prévenu.
C'est vous qui l'avez découvert.
C'est eux qui en ont profité.

Le "c'est" est donc toujours *permis*, parce qu'il est *logique*.

--- MAIS !!!!!---

Dans le cas particulier où le complément est une troisième personne du pluriel, il est *également permis* de prendre ce complément pour sujet du verbe être :

Ce sont eux qui en ont profité.
Ce sont ces rochers qui nous ont abrités pendant la nuit.
Ce sont mes affaires.

C'est une tournure qui vient de l'ancien français (Cf "Le bon Usage", Grevisse, §898 - Hist.). Elle est *largement répandue*, y compris et même surtout dans la langue soutenue, c'est pourquoi dans ce cas, un singulier est perçu comme une faute (même si ce n'en est pas une), donc je te conseille d'utiliser un pluriel : "Ce sont des hommes".

--- Épilogue ---

Ceci dit les deux sont acceptables, et tu peux décider d'utiliser un singulier dans certaines situations, si cela te semble préférable. Les exemples de singuliers sont très nombreux dans la littérature, et Balzac considérait même le pluriel comme une faute. Donc, à toi de décider.


----------



## Orchidéewhite

Bonjour, s'il vous plait j'ai besoin de votre aide est ce qu'on peut dire "c'est mes affaires" au lieu de dire "ce sont mes affaires" ???


----------



## nezet

Bonjour, 

"c'est mes affaires" est familier (on le dit surtout à l'oral). Mais "ce sont mes affaires" est correcte.


----------



## Annerl

Bonjour!

Si on veut poser une question sur plusieurs personnes, on utilise ''c'est qui?" ou "ce sont qui?


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

"Ce sont qui ?" ne se dit pas. La question à poser est donc "C'est qui ?".
On peut au besoin préciser "C'est qui, ces gens ?" si on veut indiquer clairement qu'on parle de plusieurs personnes.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir.

Une curiosité, c'est qu'on contourne quelquefois, au moins pour s'amuser, l'impossibilité de _ce sont qui (ces gens ?)_ par _qui sont-ce (ces gens ?)_. On l'entend au moins à l'oral, on le rencontre dans la presse, toutefois on ne trouve pas un seul exemple sur Google Livres. Je ne saurais dire si c'est vraiment admis, mais c'est en tout cas moins fautif que _ce sont qui_.


----------



## tilt

_Qui sont-ce ?_ ne me semble absolument pas naturel, même à l'oral ! Peut-être s'agit-il d'un régionalisme ?
Car pour ma part, même avec l’inversion du sujet, je garderais le singulier : _Qui est-ce ?_


----------



## Juanca1414

Salut! Je voudrais utiliser "*Ces *sont des journaux très intéressants." C'est possible?


----------



## tilt

Non, parce que _ces _n'est pas le pluriel de_ ce_.
_Ces_ est un adjectif démonstratif, contrairement au _ce _de _ce sont_, qui est un pronom.
Le second peut être employé comme sujet dans une phrase, pas le premier.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Non, parce que _ces _n'est pas le pluriel de_ ce_.


Le *pronom* démonstratif _ce_ est certes invariable, mais précisons toutefois que l'*adjectif* démonstratif _ce_ a bien pour pluriel _ces_.

_*c'*est un journal / *ce* sont des journaux_ (pronom démonstratif)
_*ce* journal / *ces* journaux_ (adjectif démonstratif)


----------



## zapspan

tilt said:


> _Qui sont-ce ?_ ne me semble absolument pas naturel, même à l'oral ! Peut-être s'agit-il d'un régionalisme ?
> Car pour ma part, même avec l’inversion du sujet, je garderais le singulier : _Qui est-ce ?_


 Et qu'est-ce que vous pensez de cette question-çi? "Qui sont ces gens-la?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Sous forme de question avec le pronom interrogatif _qui_, le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet (ici : _ces gens-là_), donc se met ici au pluriel :
_
Qui est ces gens-là ? 
Qui *sont* ces gens-là ?_ 

C'est lorsque le sujet est _ce_ que l'on a le choix :

_C'*est* mes amis._  (plus familier)
_Ce *sont* mes amis._  (plus soutenu)


----------



## zapspan

Merci, Maître Capello


----------

